# Soft Maple burl



## Wilson's Woodworking (Feb 27, 2015)

A friend of mine sent me this picture and said she is coming down this spring. Do you think these are worth a case of bud?

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 27, 2015)

Once she cuts them off, you will have a better idea, they may only be worth a case of Natural Light....

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Feb 27, 2015)

I figured the thrill of cutting into it would be worth a case of bud.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 27, 2015)

It's only Bud, Not like he has to give a case of Red Hook

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Feb 27, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> It's only Bud, Not like he has to give a case of Red Hook


Ya I am not a bud drinker either but my buddy is


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 27, 2015)

Without question! Have her bring more than just the burls. If you don't want it, somebody will! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Feb 27, 2015)

By the way I was referring to the tree as she.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DKMD (Feb 27, 2015)

Wilson's Woodworking said:


> By the way I was referring to the tree as she.



She looks kinda nasty based on the giant wart in her crotch... I think I'm in love...

Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 27, 2015)

DKMD said:


> She looks kinda nasty based on the giant wart in her crotch... I think I'm in love...



And he should know. He's a Doctor.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 27, 2015)

DKMD said:


> She looks kinda nasty based on the giant wart in her crotch... I think I'm in love...


OMG! I'm dying laughing here.


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Mar 2, 2015)

I just talked to the guy that sent me the picture. Even better news! She has two sisters with big ugly warts on them too! He could be set up with Budweiser for a while!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Mar 2, 2015)

What an opportunity , all I can say is --those warts look interesting.
Dave


----------



## steve bellinger (Mar 3, 2015)

You have them yet? Well why not.LOL


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Mar 3, 2015)

When they cut the tree down I will get them but I am not going to get pushy with this guy or he would burn them and bring me the ashes.


----------



## steve bellinger (Mar 3, 2015)

Burn them

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DKMD (Mar 5, 2015)

Wilson's Woodworking said:


> Even better news! She has two sisters with big ugly warts on them too!



Ménage à quatre! Très bien!


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Mar 5, 2015)

DKMD said:


> Ménage à quatre! Très bien!


  I totally agree.  
I think.


----------

